# Comcast modem constantly rebooting



## michiganman1993 (Jun 7, 2009)

For some mysterious reason, my Comcast modem went out last night and hasn't worked since. It seems stuck on the bootup process at a light labeled "US". Earlier today, it came back on, after scheduling a tech visit, and i wrote off the issue as a fluke, but decided to keep the tech appointment just to make sure it was. Now, my modem will stay powered on at full connection for around five or ten minutes and then seem to reboot itself; but instead of all the lights turning off and back on, it reverts the the "US" button. It will hang there for about a minute, and service will kick back in. The modem is an ARRIS TM602G/CT. I have tried a hard manual reset a couple times already.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Your issue seems to be a signal issue.

The flashing "US" basically means that the modem cannot acquire the upstream carrier signal.

I would suggest keeping the appointment with your ISP.


----------



## irdaneel (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree with makinu1der2 about signal strength. That is the likely culprit. But before you have to pay Comcast a service fee, or even if you subscribe to their home wire repair service monthly, check every single connection from the pole throughout the house. Ensure that there are none loose, and if there are unused outlets or wires, that they are electrically capped off. Interference can be strong and can affect your ability to connect.


----------

